# Lyza's Crop!!



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, at first I wasn't sure what to think. I saw them and instantly thought, "OMG they're TOO SHORT"!! But now that I see her holding them up and alert, I think they look great! She's holding her right one differently, which is why it looks shorter, so it'll probably need some massaging!









This one is just cute to me, she jumped up at me as I was taking the pic...lol


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Shes is still quite the cutie. I like the length of the crop.. I just hope her right ear turns out okay. Plus it looks like the tip of her right ear is off compared to the other. Maybe it's just the picture.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Rock Pit said:


> Shes is still quite the cutie. I like the length of the crop.. I just hope her right ear turns out okay. Plus it looks like the tip of her right ear is off compared to the other. Maybe it's just the picture.


Thanks! Yea, the right ear is folding over.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

She is to cute. My pups ears did the exact same thing I was really worried but as he got bigger it fixed an now stands perfect

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> She is to cute. My pups ears did the exact same thing I was really worried but as he got bigger it fixed an now stands perfect
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea, I'm sure her right ear will straighten out, if not I can always tape it.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

she looks adorable I can't wait to see how she pulls that crop off as an adult


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

rabbit said:


> she looks adorable I can't wait to see how she pulls that crop off as an adult


Thank you! I'm sure she'll grow into it nicely.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad everything turned out ok for her. They look great. Good length I think.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Cute!!

The crop def fits her head shape.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> Glad everything turned out ok for her. They look great. Good length I think.





STiLL WILL said:


> Cute!!
> 
> The crop def fits her head shape.


Thanks, y'all!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the length! The one ear will need to be posted as it is folding in, but aside from that they look nice.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> I like the length! The one ear will need to be posted as it is folding in, but aside from that they look nice.


Yep, I'll definitely have it posted once the stitches are gone! Thank you!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

All tuckered out! She's a lil spoiled. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

How old is she now?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

absolutely perfect, thats exactly how i got mine done when i did it i love that look.

that vet knew what he was doing, well actually the directions come with the mold.

but thats the cut i like, if you'll noticed, all they did was fold the ears over until they touched in the center on top the head marked each one, put the mold on pull in at the bottom and voila you have a beautiful looking set of ears.

i promise you, you'll love them and she'll grow right into them


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> How old is she now?


She's 14 weeks.



surfer said:


> absolutely perfect, thats exactly how i got mine done when i did it i love that look.
> 
> that vet knew what he was doing, well actually the directions come with the mold.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The left ear seems to be longer...or it's just because the right ear is folding over....what do you think?


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the pictures. She's beautiful.. can't wait to see her all grown up.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank's y'all!

I spoke with the vet this morning and he said after her right ear is post and set if it's still shorter he will re-crop. Keeping my fingers crossed that the re-crop won't be necessary!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Thank's y'all!
> 
> I spoke with the vet this morning and he said after her right ear is post and set if it's still shorter he will re-crop. Keeping my fingers crossed that the re-crop won't be necessary!


Aww poor baby. Hopefully it is ok.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful pup, saw her on fb. Can't wait to see how she matures!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aireal said:


> Beautiful pup, saw her on fb. Can't wait to see how she matures!


Thank you!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I like them.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

I love how even with a crop shes all puppy. I feel like usually the crop makes the pup look more mature. 

I'm loving all the expressions she has. I'm such a sucker for grey pits.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I like them.


Thanks!



Rock Pit said:


> I love how even with a crop shes all puppy. I feel like usually the crop makes the pup look more mature.
> 
> I'm loving all the expressions she has. I'm such a sucker for grey pits.


She looks like a miniature adult APBT to me right now! lol I guess it's because she's so lean.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

How are the ears healing?


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Any update? My pups stitches came out today. How is lyzas coming along?? Stitches should be coming out tomorrow???


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Lyza's vet uses stitches that dissolve, so we won't have to remove them! Her right ear is still off, but we did measure them and had the vet look. They are the same length, so after a few weeks if the right ear doesn't straighten out, I'll look into doing moleskin.









She did bust a couple of stitches on the right ear, but her vet said they didn't need resuturing.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Lyza's vet uses stitches that dissolve, so we won't have to remove them! Her right ear is still off, but we did measure them and had the vet look. They are the same length, so after a few weeks if the right ear doesn't straighten out, I'll look into doing moleskin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they are healing well. Yea my pup also managed to unwind a few stitches.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Took these tonight because her right ear is perking up!!


----------



## iamtonyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Her and Ace would make some beautiful puppies! I think I'm going to give my pup the short crop! Can't wait till he gets a lil bit older!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Hahaha

Lyza's crop ended up being longer than I originally wanted....but my vet crops by the dog's head and I'm so glad he does!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Lyza's crop ended up being longer than I originally wanted....but my vet crops by the dog's head and I'm so glad he does!


Judging by the pictures you just posted, your vet made the right choice in shape and size for Lyza. 

She will grow into them nicely! Just enough off the bell, and they seem to be perking up beautifully. The shape of Lyza's crop looks very similar to my pup's crop. Keep updating us, I love the pictures!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Judging by the pictures you just posted, your vet made the right choice in shape and size for Lyza.
> 
> She will grow into them nicely! Just enough off the bell, and they seem to be perking up beautifully. The shape of Lyza's crop looks very similar to my pup's crop. Keep updating us, I love the pictures!


Thank you! I was sooo worried that her crop wouldn't come out right! Even though I was confident in my vet, I always expect the worst! LOL

He did a beautiful job!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Thank you! I was sooo worried that her crop wouldn't come out right! Even though I was confident in my vet, I always expect the worst! LOL
> 
> He did a beautiful job!


Haha oh trust me, I know those nerves going into a cropping lol. My pup is my 2nd dog ever having a crop and I was still nervous as my previous crop lol.

There will come a point where the scabs disappear and once the sutures are fully removed(or in your case, dissolved), the ears seem to pop out of their cocoon and just look amazing. You might be lucky enough to not really have to tape much if any at all! I didn't have to do any taping for King's ears, and Lyza's look very similar.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Haha oh trust me, I know those nerves going into a cropping lol. My pup is my 2nd dog ever having a crop and I was still nervous as my previous crop lol.
> 
> There will come a point where the scabs disappear and once the sutures are fully removed(or in your case, dissolved), the ears seem to pop out of their cocoon and just look amazing. You might be lucky enough to not really have to tape much if any at all! I didn't have to do any taping for King's ears, and Lyza's look very similar.


I was really excited to see that right ear perking up! I was planning on having to tape or use moleskin. My vet said to give it a few weeks once they are done healing and see what happens. I'll never doubt him again, lol. They aren't healed yet, but I'm pretty sure they won't need any help!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> I was really excited to see that right ear perking up! I was planning on having to tape or use moleskin. My vet said to give it a few weeks once they are done healing and see what happens. I'll never doubt him again, lol. They aren't healed yet, but I'm pretty sure they won't need any help!


Yeah it's hard to trust that all the tape, scabs, bloody stitches would even produce good ears lol but your vet seems to have you on the right track. 

Generally, a sign of a good crop/cropper(the vet) is minimal to no taping after everything heals. Sometimes dogs' ears can come out funky and needing plenty of taping and/or posting even with the most skilled and experienced cropping vet---in that case, it's just the way the dog was built and just needs more attention at correcting them that's all.

:thumbup:


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Yeah it's hard to trust that all the tape, scabs, bloody stitches would even produce good ears lol but your vet seems to have you on the right track.
> 
> Generally, a sign of a good crop/cropper(the vet) is minimal to no taping after everything heals. Sometimes dogs' ears can come out funky and needing plenty of taping and/or posting even with the most skilled and experienced cropping vet---in that case, it's just the way the dog was built and just needs more attention at correcting them that's all.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yep, that's what I've always heard. If it's a good crop, it'll stand. I think the exception would be based on the pup's ear set before the crop..like full drop ears.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

She's loosing her puppy face!!!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> She's loosing her puppy face!!!


Yes she is! She definitely has her sire's face/head! lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Would y'all consider her crop show? Long? In between? Or between short/show? lol It's 2.5 inches.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

~Missy~ said:


> Would y'all consider her crop show? Long? In between? Or between short/show? lol It's 2.5 inches.


It was modeled after Torque's right? And I think his is a show crop?

Definitely not long. I think it depends a lot on how much she'll grow into it.

What'd you ask your vet for specifically?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Beret said:


> It was modeled after Torque's right? And I think his is a show crop?
> 
> Definitely not long. I think it depends a lot on how much she'll grow into it.
> 
> What'd you ask your vet for specifically?


I brought Torque's pics and asked for a cut between a short/show with little to no bell. I know he shaped them to fit Lyza's head. Someone on the other forum thinks it's a long crop. lol


----------



## my pit gubol (May 14, 2013)

i love her eyes pretty pup


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

my pit gubol said:


> i love her eyes pretty pup


Thank you


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Here she is, one month later


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

And you were worried for nothing. They look great.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Aays06 said:


> And you were worried for nothing. They look great.


Thank you! I am so happy with the crop!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Looks great! Wish I had been able to get Bella's done  just couldn't find anyone that would

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Looks great! Wish I had been able to get Bella's done  just couldn't find anyone that would
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do look awesome and same, I wanted to get my pups ears cropped but the only places around were so pricey.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I couldn't even find a pricey joint lol  but her ears are still cute natural, I think anyway 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

